# Orange



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

SO any body have regrets after buying and installation of the HPA Orange controller? After searching and reading hundreds of post I have not found any comments on how the Orange feels while driving.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I bought a 2nd one from junkyard and did the manual 50/50 conversion.. and really enjoy how it drives over stock.. did see a drop in mpg by 2 but thats because there is more drag and friction in the drivetrain now.. 
I was told both orange and blue make your effeciency go out the window and put you in the same boat as the audi a4/s4 guys with mpg.. cause the more time your in awd mode...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Orange (SquashAZ)*

I have the same mileage with the Blue because it disengages when cruising, which is yet another reason to get a Blue if the car is rarely/never tracked


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_I bought a 2nd one from junkyard and did the manual 50/50 conversion.. 

Any more info on this?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

there is not much to it.. you just have to buy an Haldex 2 or 4 unit.. and install this..








I know a few venders have them for 349-399 dollars.. but i got mine from UK on ebay for 99.95 it has 3 modes.. 
Extreme(50/50) 
Race(60/40) 
Sport(70/30) 
i know alot of people tried haldex controllers before but the issue was that the Gen1 and 3 Haldex is more simple.. and doesnt have a built in G sensor like the Gen 2 and 4... dont ask me.. but it uses the G sensor to understand when to shift from 50/50 to i think 70/30 when cornering.. but all i know is it works only on those 2 model haldexs.. and alot of the newer haldex cars have the gen 2.. so you can replace yours with an gen 2 if your car has an gen 1 and use the controller//
in USA alot of the 2004+ Audi TT have the Gen 2 haldex.. some reason the 3.2L TT still used Gen 1 from what i could find out.. but i dont know the reason behind this.. dont know alot of details on the R32 side of the world.. but if your curious just look on the cover.. Gen has (G2) stamped into the cover..
_Modified by storx at 12:16 PM 1-8-2010_


_Modified by storx at 12:20 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (storx)*

So you can put a gen 2 Haldex unit with those controllers and get the same advantages as the newer Haldex units? They go right into our mkI's?
Had no idea you could do this...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Malant)*

Me neither, having a switchable unit could definitely be better


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

this is something the big boys don't want us to know








I am interested in this. From the way it is described, it seems kind of rigged/hacked. Storx, have you had any issues?


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Orange (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I have the same mileage with the Blue because it disengages when cruising, which is yet another reason to get a Blue if the car is rarely/never tracked

SO the HPA version of the Blue Haldex Better known as orange is always engaged at 50/50? Does it ever disengage? 
Other than worse mileage and possibly more wear on the clutches in the Haldex is there any draw back to having symmetrical all wheel drive like the WRX?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

This beats the hell out of the Manual Bias Controller, Thanks for posting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Orange (SquashAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SquashAZ* »_
SO the HPA version of the Blue Haldex Better known as orange is always engaged at 50/50? Does it ever disengage? 
Other than worse mileage and possibly more wear on the clutches in the Haldex is there any draw back to having symmetrical all wheel drive like the WRX?

It never disengages as far as I have heard, and a big complaint about the WRX/STi is the understeer that exists, and this partly due to the constant application of power. Constant AWD (aka 4WD) isn't needed, I never notice an on/off effect with my Blue's power feel, its not like you're really giving something up; I'm not saying the Orange is BAD, I just think the Blue is better in the real world


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Orange (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
It never disengages as far as I have heard, and a big complaint about the WRX/STi is the understeer that exists, and this partly due to the constant application of power. Constant AWD (aka 4WD) isn't needed, I never notice an on/off effect with my Blue's power feel, its not like you're really giving something up; I'm not saying the Orange is BAD, I just think the Blue is better in the real world

Yea I read your first impression post in the FAQ about your blue controller, sounds nice. Oh and thanks for all the other info in the FAQ i seem to always be referencing back to it.
I have already ordered an orange unit after talking to my mechanic so that is that. 
I had a Subaru legacy which I sold about 6 years ago. My impression is my TT has more understreer than my old suby with the sym All wheel drive system...The suby felt like it pushed out of a turn rather than pulling like my TT (even with the 22mm RSB). also the suby would oversteer on command on slick surfaces which My TT refuses to do. just my impressions and after all it was 6 years ago!
I have of course never driven them side by side but I did test drive a STI a few weeks ago...Way to much body roll for me I felt like the car would roll before it would understeer, I felt like I was driving a baja 1000 truck with 200mm of suspension travel...


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i understand both the reasoning for the blue and the orange now... prolly why both exist. in real world .. and if i was going to buy one . with how i am . id get the blue . it just makes sense . your not giving anything up . its there when u need it .yada yada .. the orange however is just crazy .. and you have to be crazy to have the orange . so squash.. you better be crazy! ...


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

all the Blue and Orange units are just modified Haldex Gen 2 and 4 units.. the best unit is the Gen 4 but no car in US has this as far as i know of except the bugatti veyron.... 
me and my buddy matt install this in our MK1's and it feels the same as when i drove in steve's MK1 with the Blue Upgraded unit.. 
the Gen2 Haldex's came out in 2002 in the UK/german market.. and not tell the 2004 in USA in very limited vehicles...
the units are direct bolt in.. the only difference is the gen 4 has more finer threaded bolt on the oil drain.. 
Also Haldex has come out with some firmware upgrades to our Gen1 units.. that i never found out how to flash.. as the Gen 2 has most of these upgrades implemented.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_this is something the big boys don't want us to know








I am interested in this. From the way it is described, it seems kind of rigged/hacked. Storx, have you had any issues?

have you ever heard of people in europe and uk having blue or orange haldex units installed on there cars??? i was on tdiclub when i ran across this a while back.. someone was trying to install an PD150 w/4motion into there Mk4 Golf GTI and when he was asking which color unit was better a bunch of european people broke out with all the info about the upgraded units are nothing more then newer model units with a custom flash.. to use the new version YAW and G Sensors... 
Did you know that the Clutch pack for the bugatti Veyron is 7 disk over our 6 disk unit.. yet the clutch pack unit is the same size.. so it is a direct swap in upgrade.. if you produce enough power to smoke your rear clutchs...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*

Yeah! nice info


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

storx, please provide links to this information. There are serious limitations involved in swapping later Haldex units into earlier cars that would prevent it from even working.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

what are these limitations.. its a self controlled unit.. what would be the reason it would create any issues... our gen 2's work just fine..


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_ so squash.. you better be crazy! ... 

Well yea I guess...That's what my wife says any way! 

_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_your not giving anything up . its there when u need it 

My understanding is the BLUE applies  up to 50% of the power to the rear wheel based on what the controller decides is required, in contrast the ORANGE always applies 50% to the rear wheels. 
I do a lot of mountain driving (on driving vacations) and having all four wheel engaged 100% of the time is much better for no throttle down shifts at 10,000 feet as the ORANGE will be engaged where as the BLUE is a FWD car when the gas is not applied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well that is my theory any way. IF the ORANGE is lousy then I will sell it get the BLUE. Then post hear with my tail between my legs


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (edgy)*

Yeah I'm calling BS. The MK1 cars never came with a Gen 2 haldex and the blue/orange controllers are not modified gen2 controllers.. and attempting to swap a later generation haldex into a mk1 car does have some issues.

_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_storx, please provide links to this information. There are serious limitations involved in swapping later Haldex units into earlier cars that would prevent it from even working.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (storx)*

So tell me again how I replace the gen1 haldex... 








with a completely different gen2 unit...


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*

Squash,
The blue box sends 50% to the rear at all times except under braking, shifting and cruise (and ESP intervention). It's just like the stock box except that it splits 50/50 all the time.
The orange box sends 50% to the rear always (except in reverse - I may be wrong about that) - even under braking, shifting and cruise. For someone like me who has owned all incarnations of Audi quattro from vacuum locking diffs to Torsen, this is close to the original as it gets.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Squash,
The blue box sends 50% to the rear at all times except under braking, shifting and cruise (and ESP intervention). It's just like the stock box except that it splits 50/50 all the time.


No, this is wrong. All the blue controller does is cause the haldex to start engaging based on throttle position. It does NOT keep the diff locked any longer, it does not make it a permanent 50/50 split. 









This link has a good description of what exactly the blue controller does on a mk1 TT.
http://www.newdimensions.com/0...x.asp


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_So tell me again how I replace the gen1 haldex... 








with a completely different gen2 unit...










not going to argue with you.. but i beleave your pictures are off.. a bit...oh wait.. This forum it the same people that told me it would be impossible to run an TDI 1.9 block with an petrol head.. yet alone run it at 2.2 liters.. but i am guessing im still wrong about that to... whatever.. i dont give a crap anymore for this forum.. all everyone does on this forum is complain and talk crap about everyone.. so good luck with your modding future.. im going LS4 V8 and will never have to come back to this forum ever again... to deal with your crap..


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_
not going to argue with you.. but i beleave your pictures are off.. a bit...


The pictures aren't off, they're from Haldex. Check the image addresses.
http://www.haldex.com/Global/T...1.JPG
http://www.haldex.com/Global/T...2.JPG

Still haven't seen you post any links to back up your information... but thanks for playing.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (storx)*

Uhmmm... those pictures came directly from Haldex... please enlighten us and perhaps Haldex as to how they have their own products wrong?

_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_
not going to argue with you.. but i beleave your pictures are off.. a bit...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*

Aren't those shown flipped 180 degrees from one another?
storx, when you say swap the units, do you mean the whole differential and everything, or just the controller?


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_ im going LS4 V8 and will never have to come back to this forum ever again... to deal with your crap..

Easy man! life is too short to get worked up over an internet forum. Good luck with the new rig!
Cheers...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*

storx, why would you get all cranky and cry over someone asking what the hell you're talking about. 
u think the V8 boys will be any different? I know an LS1/LS2 will fit in an RX7.............but if i were going to do it, i SURE would like to know how!!!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

OK, it can't just be the controller, there is NO way a GEN2 controller:
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...2.jpg
will fit on a GEN1 Haldex, given it's controller:
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...1.jpg
They appear to be totally different. So, storx, are you talking a whole Haldex swap? Would that include the rear diff too, then?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I know... we are just trying to understand how the other haldex system is plug and play when it looks like it should need massive mechanical modding and custom work to fit.. 
things such as how it mounts to the rear drivetrain cradle, how it mounts to and meshes with the rear diff, how it couples to the driveshaft. These all seem to be different
Did you have to use the entire rear diff as well or just the haldex? Swapping in a mk2 TT rear diff/haldex isn't exactly a bolt in deal... the mount points are different, the suspension pickup and mounts are different, the driveshaft coupling is different, I'm betting the axles are different and thats if it even fits around a mk1 floorpan/exhaust.
Then there are the extra sensors such as steering wheel sensor, yaw sensor, lateral acceleration sensor that mk1 cars do not use or have.... Not to mention the main wiring harness pin layout and connector probably isn't the same.
You haven't given us any of the technicals of how you made it work other than bolt one in. You haven't given us any pictures for proof or pointed us to these threads you talk about... anything.
This is why we are skeptical

_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_storx, why would you get all cranky and cry over someone asking what the hell you're talking about. 
u think the V8 boys will be any different? I know an LS1/LS2 will fit in an RX7.............but if i were going to do it, i SURE would like to know how!!!


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*



storx im going LS4 V8
Exactly [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif[/IMG]


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (TToxic)*

I'm all for V8s... but why you'd want to add 250+lbs to the nose of a TT with an engine that makes 303hp in stock trim, I don't know. Unless you're building a drag car...then I wouldn't bother with the Torsen or an LS4 or even a TT.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

This is what i mean by your pictures are off....
Version 1 Haldex Gen 1 that you commonly see in the MK1 Audi TT/R32








Version 1 Haldex Gen 2 that you see in very limited cars in USA and common in UK/Europe..Has upgraded G sensor and YAW sensor








Version 2 Haldex Gen 1LSV That you find in many Saab's/vw's/audi's and Volvo's in uk/europe








Version 2 Haldex Gen 2LSC that you see in newer USA cars but rare in UK/Europe...is still using the mechanical hydraulic pump, but the linear throttle valve has been exchanged for a solenoid controlled proportional throttle valve








Version 2 Haldex Gen 3 PreX
A coupling with pre-tensioning capability of the hydraulic clutch by the means of existing feeder pump








Version 2 Haldex Gen 4 PreT
The electronics can pre-tension the clutch and activate all wheel drive before a wheel slip occurs








Version 3 Haldex XwD
A combination of two Haldex Couplings, one for the front/rear torque distribution, another for the torque distribution between the rear wheels











_Modified by storx at 5:00 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_I'm all for V8s... but why you'd want to add 250+lbs to the nose of a TT with an engine that makes 303hp in stock trim, I don't know. Unless you're building a drag car...then I wouldn't bother with the Torsen or an LS4 or even a TT.

LS4 All Aluminum Engine
Displacement: 5.3L / 325 cu in
Bore: 96mm / 3.78in
Stroke: 92mm / 3.622in
Compression Ratio: 9.9:1
Firing Order: 1-8-7-2-6-5-4-3
Displacement on Demand Cylinders: 1-4-6-7 (also known as "Active Fuel Management")
Valve Lift (DoD version): 0.490" intake and exhaust (from GM spec)
Valve Spring Pressures (closed/open): 76lb @ 1.8" / 220lb @ 1.32" 
Valve Diameter: 2.00" int. / 1.55" exh. 
SAE Certified Horsepower: 303hp @ 5600rpm
SAE Certified Torque: 323ft.lbs @ 4000rpm
Maximum Rated Engine Speed: 7100rpm
Total Engine Weight (Dry): 388 lbs 
the stock GTI 1.8t engine with turbo and accessorys without the tranny is 337pds because of the iron block and turbo....
Then add the weight of the turbo pipework and FMIC and such and its about the exact same weight.. so i dont understand where your getting the extra 250+lbs from?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_storx, why would you get all cranky and cry over someone asking what the hell you're talking about. 
u think the V8 boys will be any different? I know an LS1/LS2 will fit in an RX7.............but if i were going to do it, i SURE would like to know how!!! 

it wasnt the fact that i was getting mad because they asked about it.. its the 20+ pms that you get from people trying to tell you different or just saying stupid stuff like im a retard.. back when i was putting together the 2.2L engine.. i got countless PM's and bitchings saying that it would never work.. then a few of us made it happen and there likes





















.... I been on DSM forums and Diesel forums cause i use to own them.. and i never had to deal with as much inmature behavior as this forum.. i always get PM's like they are mechanics with 30+ year knowledge.. and the minute there confused about something.. and want help they come begging for me to help them out.. im sorry but this is getting old... really old..


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

I.ve been working with Manual Bias controllers for years do they work?...yes. Do I post it ..no.
Why? because I dont want to hear it from the nay sayers more often than not from the Bizzarroworld, yeax3 I know abs,yaw this sensor & that sensor. Guess what Storx you dont have to shell out $$$$$$$$$for an extra clutch disc plenty of room to machine & add xtra disc. & shim in Haldex you'll see this when you break one down, I did this with many 727 tourqeflights, if you have the meat machine away.Do I post it? nope, I dont need the headache from the lurking Bizzarroworld folks who look to see how far the TT & 1.8t are being pushed, as opposed to chiming in on how something can work they offer contradiction laced with arrogance and then return to the ship of lemmings to discuss haldex oh so politely and nicey nice. Storx thanks for posting up some very interesting stuff man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (storx)*

I have LS4 specs of 478lbs *shrug*

_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_so i dont understand where your getting the extra 250+lbs from?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (storx)*

Storx.
You never did answer any of my questions. 
We are just trying to understand how the other haldex system is plug and play when it looks like it should need mechanical modding and custom work to fit.. Even the images you posted you can plainly see the shape and dimensional differences.
things such as how it mounts to the rear drivetrain cradle, how it mounts to and meshes with the rear diff, how it couples to the driveshaft. These all seem to be different
Did you have to use the entire rear diff as well or just the haldex? Swapping in a mk2 TT rear diff/haldex isn't exactly a bolt in deal... the mount points are different, the suspension pickup and mounts are different, the driveshaft coupling is different, I'm betting the axles are different and thats if it even fits around a mk1 floorpan/exhaust.
Then there are the extra sensors such as steering wheel sensor, yaw sensor, lateral acceleration sensor that mk1 cars do not use or have.... Not to mention the main wiring harness pin layout and connector probably isn't the same.
You haven't given us any of the technicals of how you made it work other than bolt one in. 
This is why we are skeptical


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

I'm also genuinely curious as to if you are attempting to swapp a torsen AWD system into a TT with a transverse FWD engine? Because if you can do it with the LS4 you can probably manage it with a 1.8T or 3.2. Or if you just mean you are using a torsen diff and staying FWD.
What transmission are you going to use?


_Modified by BluHeaven at 1:00 PM 1/10/2010_


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_Then there are the extra sensors such as steering wheel sensor, yaw sensor, lateral acceleration sensor that mk1 cars do not use or have.... Not to mention the main wiring harness pin layout and connector probably isn't the same.
You haven't given us any of the technicals of how you made it work other than bolt one in. You haven't given us any pictures for proof or pointed us to these threads you talk about... anything.
This is why we are skeptical

FWIW, any car with ESP has yaw, steering position, and lateral accel sensors to power that system. Not saying they would "bolt right up" to a newer Haldex system, but the car does possess the sensors.
That said, just pointing to some of the reference posts and a few pix of the work on storx cars could easily "clear the air" on this post...


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

Thanks mike


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*

thread jack... What's the weight diff between the normal AMU block vs the ALH tall block?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

If you think there are different versions of the Haldex coupling used in the same chasis type for different parts of the world, you would be incorrect. If you think later versions of a specific chasis type recieved a different generation of Haldex coupler before a new chasis type was introduced, you would be wrong. If you think you can interchange different generations of Haldex couplers between different chasis types, you are mistaken.
Plenty of people in Europe and elsewhere rely on the Haldex Performance Part to modify the behavior of their first generation coupler. Why? Because it's the only way, aside from doing a standalone.
You did not install a newer generation of Haldex into your early, first generation TT.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I don't really care to jump in on the seemingly odd name calling...
What I am wondering is if your info Storx is saying that if we had a Gen 2 controller, then you can just plug in the unit you showed from UK ebay and change the operation of the controller from stock, to "blue"-ish to "orange"-ish?
THat would be very cool...and as a '05 owner I would fall into the luckier post '03s you reference....

Sean


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Orange (SquashAZ)*

Owners that had a car with the Gen2 Haldex could buy a switchable unit for Haldex itself, where there were settings for stock, Blue, and Orange operation; I researched this a bit but came to the conclusion that the swappage wasn't possible, and I had heard the 3rd party switch units were questionable/ghetto because they had to be wired in and since they were not designed for constant lockup people worried it would hurt/ruin the unit. That said, I never _really_ dug deep info-wise, so if this turns out to be false or if other solutions are available/safe I'm all about getting more info, and the one switchable unit pictured looks like it is plug-and-play, which is always better than hacking harnesses


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

as an 05 owner you have a mk1 TT which has a Gen1 haldex. 

_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_
as a '05 owner I would fall into the luckier post '03s you reference....

Sean


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Orange (l88m22vette)*

Yes I'm interested and so is alot of people just like the OP so can We hear some more from the people who ARENT the nay Sayers?


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

*Any more info on The controller?*

Trying to wake this thread.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't believe that anybody posted up information about a haldex swap ever. I've at least never heard of it but that doesn't mean it isn't possible.

As stated earlier:

The stock controller engages the rear wheels during heavy acceleration and traction loss. It disengages during braking.

The blue controller engages the haldex with less throttle and it's my understanding the transition from FWD to AWD is faster. The blue controller still disengages the rear wheels during braking.

The orange controller keeps the rear wheels engaged at all times including under braking.

From my understanding the front to rear split can never be more than 50/50 no matter what controller you have. I believe people recommend changing the Haldex oil & filter more frequently when using an aftermarket controller. I think people with the Orange controller were doing changes every 10k.

For me personally I've always wanted the Orange controller for more control while engine-braking and cornering. Those old school 80's Audi rally movies with those early model quattro's drifting around turns in almost complete control and navigating through large groups of people while doing so reinforce this desire. Sadly I think the Haldex really wasn't mechanically built to hold up to this abuse so after my build I will likely purchase a blue controller. I'd really like to hear from somebody who has had the orange controller for an extended period of time. I'm looking to get another 100k out of my car so reliability and longevity come to mind...


----------



## ironchef88 (Dec 1, 2004)

Just wanted to add my input here,

Ive tracked my TT both with a stock haldex controller, and the orange HPA unit. Now, saying that, the only difference between the time i tracked it stock and with the orange was a 21mm rsb and some engine mods.

I totally, 100% felt the difference with the orange controller, i had alot more confidence getting on the gas before and right through the apex of turns. Granted, i had more experience the second time around with the orange, but still. I would definitely recommend it, even though it is a costly mod.

As for reliability, daily driving it with the orange i definitely felt some more noise/vibration from the driveshaft spinning underneath me(rear seats removed), but now im used to it and it doesnt bother me. I hope to do a haldex fluid service in a month or two here and im curious to see how it looks with ~5000 km's on it.


----------

